# Immeln/Südschweden



## Allroundtalent (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich fahre im Sommer nach Immeln(Südschweden), wir haben dort ein Haus (direkt am See)mit Boot und Motor, einen Fischfinder werden wir uns noch von unserem Händler mieten!

Da ich nichts in der Bordsuche zu dem Thema gefunden habe, frage ich nun ob irgendwer von euch Infos zu dem See hat?

Zielfische sollen Hecht und Zander sein!

MfG
Allroundtalent
​


----------



## Allroundtalent (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

Hat echt keiner Tipps?!​


----------



## pfingstangler (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

Hallo Allroundtalent,
ich war vor 5 Jahren in der Pfingstwoche mit Freunden am Immeln. Der See ist für das Hechtangeln perfekt, weil er (zumindest in dem von uns befischten Bereich) einen extrem strukturierten Grund hat. Ist aber auch nicht ganz ungefährlich, weil im Freiwasser bei 3 m Tiefe plötzlich mal ein Brocken direkt unter der Wasserlinie auftauchen kann.
Ein Echolot ist in jedem Fall sinnvoll, Du findest die reichlich vorhandenen Hot Spots einfach besser.
Mit Zander ist es so eine Sache. Wir hatten Kontakt zu einem Mitglied eines Angelvereins, und der sprach davon, dass die Zander im Immeln extrem selten sind und auch nicht besetzt werden.
Zum Friedfischangeln kann ich praktisch nichts sagen. Wir hatten das Haus über das Südschwedische Turisten-Büro in Knislinge gebucht und sind von den im Katalog angegebenen 50 m zum See ausgegangen. Tatsächlich waren es aber 400(!!!). Wenn wir uns also auf die Socken gemacht haben, dann immer mit Spin-Ruten und ab auf die Boote.
Ich hoffe, dass ich Dir ein bisschen weiter helfen konnte.
Gruß
pfingstangler


----------



## Allroundtalent (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

ja du konntest mit weiter helfen, danke #6

wir haben über Dancenter gebucht aber auf einem bild sieht man den see schon im hintergrund, wir hatten hauptsächlich auch vor mit Spinnruten loszuziehen

MfG
Allroundtalent​


----------



## pfingstangler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

Hallo Allroundtalent,

Du hast mein Interesse am Immeln wiederbelebt.
Ich habe, was ich vor 5 Jahren noch nicht getan habe, mal im Internet gestöbert und einiges gefunden.

Fische im Immeln:
*Mört *(Rotauge), *Lax* ( Lachs, (ich weiß von besagtem schwedischen Angelversins-Mitglied, dass das sind Besatzfische aus dem Vättern oder Vänern sind.
Sie werden jährlich im Auftrags des örtlichen Wasserwerks eingesetzt (als Spende für die ansässigen Angelvereine)), *Öring* (Forelle), *Gädda* (Hecht), *Abborre *(Barsch), *Sik* (Felchen), *Regnbåge* (Regenbogenforelle), *Bäckröding* (Bachsaibling), *Ål *(Aal).
Quelle: www.svenskafiskevatten.se/modules.php?Name=Waters&pid=6&mid=82
Sicher ist, dass auch Schleien (schwedisch Sutare) vorhanden sind.

Weitere nützliche Informationen:
http://www.immeln.nu/ifvof/
http://www2.lantmateriet.se/ksos/index.html

Super Kartenmaterial:
http://kartor.eniro.se/query?what=m...9747;;;;%D6STRAG%D6INGE&startMap=1endStartMap


----------



## blinkerputzer (14. April 2007)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*



Allroundtalent schrieb:


> ja du konntest mit weiter helfen, danke #6
> 
> wir haben über Dancenter gebucht aber auf einem bild sieht man den see schon im hintergrund, wir hatten hauptsächlich auch vor mit Spinnruten loszuziehen
> 
> ...


Hallo Allroundtalent,

hatte 1986 und ein paar Jahre später nochmal in der Nähe des Ortes IMMELN ein Ferienhaus über die "Sydsvensk Stug Förmedling" in Knislinge gebucht (findest du übrigens in jeder Angelzeitschrift und die Leute sprechen auch deutsch).
Als damaliges Schweden- und Raubfischgreenhorn war meine Ausbeute auf Hecht gleich NULL.
Keine Gewässer-Info und vor allem kein ECHOLOT. Außer einem kleinen Hecht auf Wurm und einigen allgegenwärtigen Barschen war nichts "zu Löten an der Holzkiste". Bin dann Richtung Olofström in das Seengebiet "Harasjömala" gefahren um wenigstens ein paar Forellen zu fangen. Du erhältst dort Tageskarten und kannst dir auch ein Boot mieten. 

Die INFOS die du von "Pfingstangler" erhalten hast sind ausgezeichnet.Kannst auch das örtliche "Turistbyra" anschreiben,dort findet man im allgemeinen auch immer freundliche Hilfe.
Es würde mich freuen von dir und deinen IMMELN-Erfahrungen hier zu lesen.
Seitdem habe ich übrigens ausschließlich über die Ferienhausvermittlung in Knislinge gebucht und war mit einer einzigen Ausnahme sehr zufrieden. Ein Vorteil ist zum Beispiel,dass man den Anreisetag frei wählen kann.

Ich wünsche dir und deiner Familie einen schönen Urlaub in Schweden und viel Petri Heil


----------



## Allroundtalent (14. April 2007)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

danke blinkerputzer für deine infos!


ich werde das "turistbyra" mal anschreiben und fragen ob es so was wie einer tiefenkarte zu dem see gibt.


einen bericht werde ich auf jeden fall schreiben wenn ich dann wieder da bin nur leider dauert das noch so lange

MfG​


----------



## blinkerputzer (14. April 2007)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

Hej Hej

Habe in den Tiefen meines Kellers eine Tiefenkarte des IMMELN im Maßstab 1:20000 gefunden.
Die Tiefen sind in Ziffern angegeben, die Karte hat das Format DIN A1. Wenn du Interesse hast, müssten wir mal sehen, wie ich dir ne Kopie davon zukommen lassen könnte.
Interessant sind übrigens auch die topografischen Karten von lantmateriet, die "Gröna Kartan".
Das zuständige Turistbyra ist, glaube ich, in Knislinge.

MfG


----------



## Allroundtalent (15. April 2007)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

DIN A 1 is natürlich ein bisschen groß, ich hoffe, dass die im Touristbüro noch eine Kopie oder ähnliches haben.

DIN A1 als Kopie wird glaube ich nämlich bisschen schwierig, aber trotzdem DANKE!

Ich Berichte dir sobald ich eine nachricht von denen bekommen habe!

MfG
Allroundtalent​


----------



## blinkerputzer (15. April 2007)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

Hej.

Wenn du mir schreibst,wo du an den Immeln fährst, könnte ich versuchen, dir per E-Mail ne Teil-Kopie (gescannt?) der Karte zuzuschicken.
Bin leider kein PC-Experte.

MfG


----------



## Allroundtalent (15. April 2007)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

hallo blinkerputzer

wir sind am südlichsten teil vom see, laut karte von dancenter. ich kann die karte leider nicht kopieren oder so, bin nämlich auch nicht so ein PC- Experte:q#c​


----------



## blinkerputzer (17. April 2007)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

Hallo

Würde dir gerne weiterhelfen,aber leider beherrscht mein PC mich und nicht ich ihn. Weiß auch nicht,warum mein Canon einfach nicht scannen will.
Würde dir sowieso raten, ein Echolot mit auf den See zu nehmen. Bedeutet zwar auch keine Beiß-Garantie, aber so lernt man den See sehr gut kennen.
Also, ich bleibe am Ball bzw. am Scanner.

Mfg


----------



## Allroundtalent (17. April 2007)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

vielen dank blinkerputzer !

muss ja nicht gleich sofort kommen, hat noch zeit.

Hab die antwortsmail bekommen, die sagen die haben karten, doch kosten die 30 skr.#c

naja ich nhem auf jeden fall das echolot von nem kumpel mit!

MfG​


----------



## blinkerputzer (17. April 2007)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

Hallo!

30,- skr ist aber auch nicht die Welt für eine Tiefenkarte eines großen Sees.
Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht. Fahre Mitte Juli nach Schweden, werde anschließend auch kurz berichten.

MfG


----------



## Allroundtalent (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

In 10 Tagen ist es nun soweit und ich freu mich jetzt schon wie ein kleines Kind auf die Zahnfee^^

Ich habe mein Kunstködersortiment schon mit einigen Sachen aufgestockt, hat jetzt noch einer einen super tip oder empfehlungen oder oder oder für mich, was er meint mir noch für die Reise mitgeben zu müssen...?

Ich wäre für so ziemlich alles dankbar...

MfG​


----------



## Lenkers (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

Hej Hej,
komme gerade aus der Ecke um Ljungby. Auch der Immeln ist ein typisch Südschwedischer See ... eher flach mit bräunlicher Färbung (eisenhaltiges Gestein) und voller Steine und Felsen. Du wirst gut ausgebildete Seerosenfelder vorfinden. Hier findest Du zumindest Hecht bis 80 cm. Ich empfehle Spinnköder, wie Spinnerbait und auch Gummifrosch mit Krautschutzhaken. Habe meine Hecht alle auf Frosch gefangen. 
Natürlich auch den Popper nicht vergessen. 
Ach ja, auch in Schweden beißt der Hecht "nicht vor 10 und nicht nach 1" ... so jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. 

trevlig semester und guten Fang #h
Frank


----------



## Allroundtalent (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

hey frank, vielen dank für deine tips!

dann werd ich mir nochmal so welche gummifrösche besorgen!

Mal sehen ob ich deine Erfahrung nach meinem Urlaub bestätigen kann ​


----------



## lippizaner (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

Na ja, dein Urlaub ist ja nun schon einige Tage vorbei und es steht schon fast der nächste vor der Tür. Aber deinen angekündigten Bericht hast du uns auch noch nicht gegeben.
Deshalb hier mal eine kleine Aufforderung dazu. Ich möchte nämlich auch gerne zum Immeln... ;-)


----------



## Headi1986 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

hat jemand weitere Infos über den See Immeln. Über den See Asnen hört man ja nur gutes, aber hier hört man weder gutes noch schlechtes


----------



## fishwert (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

@Allroundtalent
Mittlerweile sind es schon fast 3 Jahre her und der versprochene Bericht läßt immer noch auf sich warten #c
Oder Du mußt von dem Angel-Toern extrem enttäuscht gewesen sein, oder die Hechte haben Dich geschluckt....


@blinkerputzer
Würdest Du mich bitte zu deinem Anglerurlaubbericht "Schweden 2007" lotsen? Oder ist der auch noch in der Mache?


Danke!


----------



## lille pojken (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*



Headi1986 schrieb:


> hat jemand weitere Infos über den See Immeln. Über den See Asnen hört man ja nur gutes, aber hier hört man weder gutes noch schlechtes


 
Hejsan

schaue mal hier

http://www.turism.skanenordost.se/fiske/print.lasso?id=47

MvH Lars


<------- Schnappszahl 666 :z


----------



## Lenkers (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

Hej lille Pojken,
tack for informationen. Bisher bin ich ja immer nur am Immeln vorbei gefahren ... aber für einen kleinen Kurzurlaub im Frühsommer? 
Weißt Du welche Öring in den Informationen gemeint ist (Seeforelle, Bachforelle oder Regnbogne?)

Mvh Lenker


----------



## lille pojken (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*



Lenkers schrieb:


> Hej lille Pojken,
> tack for informationen. Bisher bin ich ja immer nur am Immeln vorbei gefahren ... aber für einen kleinen Kurzurlaub im Frühsommer?
> Weißt Du welche Öring in den Informationen gemeint ist (Seeforelle, Bachforelle oder Regnbogne?)
> 
> Mvh Lenker


 
Hej

Werden wohl inplantierte regenbogner sein weil sonst wuerde da eine genauere bezeichnung stehen!!!

Na im fruehsommer wurden mir aber andere sachen einfallen,wen auf Öring wie z.B Havsöring,Lax:q

MvH Lars

P.s brauchst auch nicht zwingent ein boot fuer um die zu bekommen!!!!


----------



## kloun (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

Hallo zusammen fahre august nach immeln see. Hat einer tips was man da am bessten fängt im sommer und wie? Möchte eher schleppfischen. Würde mich freuen wenn sich einer meldet


----------



## lille pojken (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

Hejsan

Im see Immeln hast du Hecht,Barsch,vereinzelnt Zander und etliche Freidfischarten!!!
Karten bekommst du in z.B Immeln am Kanucenter,wo du auch eine Karte ueber den see bekommen kannst!!!
Ein Boot ist fuer den see von nutzen da viele gute stellen nicht gerade da liegen wo du so ran kommst!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## kloun (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

hier guter link über immelnsee 
 
http://www.petri-heil.ch/magazin/reisen/reisen-einzelansicht/article/10/hechte-und-b-101344.html


----------



## kloun (9. August 2010)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

Das Wetter war super das fischen die ersten 3 tage nicht so. Außer von Steg auf friedFische Paar brahsen, Rot augen und einen fetten Aal-90cm. Den ersten Hecht hatten wir erst am 4 Tag. Auf Hecht geht man am besten mitten von dem See. Dort gibt es viele kleine Inseln ( schleppfischen ) tiefe zwischen 2-4 Meter sind optimal. Am besten gefangen hab ich auf ein gefundenes wobbler aus Büschen marke ( conrad 10cm ) ansonsten myran Blinker 10-20g. Aber auch Kinetik wobbler war erfolgreich. Rapala und Zalt haben richtig enttäuscht. Falls noch einer was wiesen will schreibt ruhig.  War von 01.08.10-07.08.10


----------



## daniel_ (10. August 2010)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*



kloun schrieb:


> Das Wetter war super das fischen die ersten 3 tage nicht so. Außer von Steg auf friedFische Paar brahsen, Rot augen und einen fetten Aal-90cm. Den ersten Hecht hatten wir erst am 4 Tag. Auf Hecht geht man am besten mitten von dem See. Dort gibt es viele kleine Inseln ( schleppfischen ) tiefe zwischen 2-4 Meter sind optimal. Am besten gefangen hab ich auf ein gefundenes wobbler aus Büschen marke ( conrad 10cm ) ansonsten myran Blinker 10-20g. Aber auch Kinetik wobbler war erfolgreich. Rapala und Zalt haben richtig enttäuscht. Falls noch einer was wiesen will schreibt ruhig.  War von 01.08.10-07.08.10



Wie waren denn die Gößen die ihr gefangen habt (Hechte).
Wart ihr mit der Stückzahl zufrieden?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## blinkerputzer (14. August 2010)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

@blinkerputzer
Würdest Du mich bitte zu deinem Anglerurlaubbericht "Schweden 2007" lotsen? Oder ist der auch noch in der Mache?


@fishwert
Damit du wieder in Ruhe schlafen kannst, ich war nicht zum Angeln in Schweden!


----------



## kloun (18. August 2010)

*AW: Immeln/Südschweden*

Der grösste war 87Cm. In der regel wahren die zwieschen 60-70 standart.
Wir haben 17 Hechte gefangen ( sind noch Anfänger ). Wenn man etwas ahnung und erfahrung hat, hätte man garantiert mehr gefangen.


----------

